# Good corned beef/pastrami recipe



## buckscent (Oct 1, 2018)

anyone have one?  Looking at doing the corn beef and pastrami.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 1, 2018)

Sorry I don't have time to find one right now, but just use the search button and about a ton of them will show up. I think Troutman, SmokinAl and a few others have some very detailed cooks. 

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 4, 2018)

I used pops brine and added pickling spice for corned beef, also used it to make pasrami,  just covered it with pepper after done curing and smoked it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2018)

Here's 2 good "Step by Steps" from "SmokinAl". 
One uses Eye Round & one uses Brisket:

Eye of round pastrami
Brisket Pastrami

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2018)

You may like these...JJ 

*Killer Corned Beef Brine*

1Gal Cold Water

1/2C Morton Kosher Salt (3/4C if DC)

1/4C Pickling Spice

1C Diced Onion

4 Cloves Garlic, chopped.

1Ea Carrot, diced

1Ea Rib Celery, diced

1T Fresh Thyme Leaves (1tsp Dry)

2T Brown Sugar

1T Cure #1

Toast the Pickling Spices in a dry 2 Qt Pot over medium heat until fragrant.

Add 1Qt of the Water and the remaining EXCEPT the Cure #1.

Bring to a Boil and simmer 5 minutes.

Add this " Tea " to the remaining 3QT Cold Water in a food safe container and stir in the 1T Cure #1.

Measure the thickness of the meat at the thickest point.

Brine One Day for each 1/2 inch of thickness of the thickest part.

Soak completely submerged, weight down with a bag of water.

Everything may fit in a Ziplock 2 Gallon Bag if you don't have a Food Safe Container.

Place Bag in another container or roasting pan in case of leaks.

*Better 'en NY Pastrami Rub*

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dill Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Mustard Seed

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Juniper Berries

All Spices are Whole and were toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted. If grinding do so only slightly as the Minced size is pretty close to perfect for Pastrami.

*Tender Pastrami

Apply a thin coat of Yellow Mustard then generously apply the Pastrami Rub. You can rest over night or go directly into the smoker. Smoke at 250 to 275°F to an Internal Temp (IT) of 190°F or until a Toothpick slides into the meat easily. This can take 6+ hours depending on cut. To speed the process up you can Smoke the meat for 4 hours then Steam the meat until it is tender. If you wish you can Smoke and Refrigerate the meat one day and then steam it tender up to 5 days later.
*
This was some some seriously Good Eats.


----------



## wade (Nov 19, 2018)

Great looking recipes JJ. They will both be on my table over Christmas :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2018)

Nice to here from you, Wade. Hope everything's Tickety- boo, with you and your's...JJ


----------

